# Living off the Grid in its nightmarish sense



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

Last night, as I was cruising online reading through news and interesting articles, I stumbled upon a youtube documentary which featured some expats whose dreamy life became a nightmare here in Philippines. Whilst there are many who have been living happily with their filipina wives, there are some whose stories are just sad and heartbreaking. The documentary tells the story of one expat who lived on a cardboard, doesn't beg for food but would wait on a food stall for some kind strangers to offer him some every time he got hungry. Another expat lived in a slum area with his wife and 2 kids with barely nothing to eat in some days. The one story that really made me cry was the last one I watched. It was about an expat who lost his money because he was scammed. He also lost his wife and he couldn't find his kids.. Whatever happened to the lives of theses expats, it pains me to see how their life has turned out here.. The american dreamed that turned into a nightmare. I just hope that they soon would find help and have better lives. Makes me sad...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

weddedbliss said:


> Last night, as I was cruising online reading through news and interesting articles, I stumbled upon a youtube documentary which featured some expats whose dreamy life became a nightmare here in Philippines. Whilst there are many who have been living happily with their filipina wives, there are some whose stories are just sad and heartbreaking. The documentary tells the story of one expat who lived on a cardboard, doesn't beg for food but would wait on a food stall for some kind strangers to offer him some every time he got hungry. Another expat lived in a slum area with his wife and 2 kids with barely nothing to eat in some days. The one story that really made me cry was the last one I watched. It was about an expat who lost his money because he was scammed. He also lost his wife and he couldn't find his kids.. Whatever happened to the lives of theses expats, it pains me to see how their life has turned out here.. The american dreamed that turned into a nightmare. I just hope that they soon would find help and have better lives. Makes me sad...


wedded; I am sure there are some really sad stories of Expats being taken to the cleaners by their ex-wife I know one of my friends was. I am also sure some could not get back home for their own reasoning. There are far more expats here that have made the grade and are living the good life (retirement as it was advertised to us so long ago) But at the same time I have to wonder how someone with a normal intelligent can get themselves into a situation like that. I am sure they do but I just can't fathom it. Maybe its the upbringing. I've been married to the same great lady for 11 years now. Yes I lend a hand to the family sometimes. But I DO NOT provide handouts. We have money my wife cannot touch until I am dead and gone, but I can get anytime I desire. I call it my insurance (which I don't think after 11 years I need) but its there for emergencies etc. When I am dead and gone my wife can live comfortably for a few years.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

weddedbliss said:


> Last night, as I was cruising online reading through news and interesting articles, I stumbled upon a youtube documentary which featured some expats whose dreamy life became a nightmare here in Philippines. Whilst there are many who have been living happily with their filipina wives, there are some whose stories are just sad and heartbreaking. The documentary tells the story of one expat who lived on a cardboard, doesn't beg for food but would wait on a food stall for some kind strangers to offer him some every time he got hungry. Another expat lived in a slum area with his wife and 2 kids with barely nothing to eat in some days. The one story that really made me cry was the last one I watched. It was about an expat who lost his money because he was scammed. He also lost his wife and he couldn't find his kids.. Whatever happened to the lives of theses expats, it pains me to see how their life has turned out here.. The american dreamed that turned into a nightmare. I just hope that they soon would find help and have better lives. Makes me sad...


I tend to agree with c-action. I could have moved to the Philippines years ago, but chose not to. I want to be 100% sure and have enough income to ensure that nothing like this could happen. Some of those guys could have ended up the same way here in the USA. I wonder why they don't have SS income Was there any mention of SS in the article?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

weddedbliss said:


> Last night, as I was cruising online reading through news and interesting articles, I stumbled upon a youtube documentary which featured some expats whose dreamy life became a nightmare here in Philippines. Whilst there are many who have been living happily with their filipina wives, there are some whose stories are just sad and heartbreaking. The documentary tells the story of one expat who lived on a cardboard, doesn't beg for food but would wait on a food stall for some kind strangers to offer him some every time he got hungry. Another expat lived in a slum area with his wife and 2 kids with barely nothing to eat in some days. The one story that really made me cry was the last one I watched. It was about an expat who lost his money because he was scammed. He also lost his wife and he couldn't find his kids.. Whatever happened to the lives of theses expats, it pains me to see how their life has turned out here.. The american dreamed that turned into a nightmare. I just hope that they soon would find help and have better lives. Makes me sad...


As painful as it sounds these expats are probably happier living here and begging, some have been scammed and are stuck for sure but it sounds like they still make it here. 

It's very expensive to live in the US, your paycheck is in one hand (I have money) and after tricking the mind the money briefly it's placed into the other hand and it all goes to cost of living, this trick has Americans/Immigrants working from cradle to grave, they never retire but have nice things. 

Some people just want to live no matter how pathetic their existence is and they don't want to work, this type of person could be happier in the Philippines, in the US not so much.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> As painful as it sounds these expats are probably happier living here and begging, some have been scammed and are stuck for sure but it sounds like they still make it here.
> 
> It's very expensive to live in the US, your paycheck is in one hand (I have money) and after tricking the mind the money briefly it's placed into the other hand and it all goes to cost of living, this trick has Americans/Immigrants working from cradle to grave, they never retire but have nice things.
> 
> Some people just want to live no matter how pathetic their existence is and they don't want to work, this type of person could be happier in the Philippines, in the US not so much.


Mcallyboy good points indeed, there are some places like Singapore does not have retirement period. In the Airport one time I spoke with an older gentleman who was 68 years old he was employed with the guest relations department he actually pushed the handicapped folks from gate to gate. We in the US have a dream but most are never realized as you said cradle to grave. That's just to make ends meet. I have many friends who are still working have taken a second mortgage on their house, their spouse works as well. Its a shame people go to the US to live the American Dream and find out its a nightmare


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

And to think 30 years ago I didn't realize the genius move I was making marrying my wife to enable me to retire in the Philippines.

Thanks honey-ko!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> And to think 30 years ago I didn't realize the genius move I was making marrying my wife to enable me to retire in the Philippines.
> 
> Thanks honey-ko!!


With moving here it's the same story with me. Eventually some of us see that working and working and working etc is getting us nowhere except further in debt. Ya work all your life just to stay above water. Then eventually a person gets too old or too sick, or just fed up with having to work like a slave everyday. So they quit and retire to a life in the states that sees them loosing their home and maybe most everything else in the attempt to live and to be able to eat and buy needed medicines. 

Years ago in the States I lacked for nothing. Worked for the airlines and spent much time in Vegas, New York and many other great places. Paid cash for new cars and never gave it much of a thought.

I committed financial suicide 12 years ago to move here and get married. Most all that time we had to live "Pinoy style" with food etc. Now our social security and another pension from the States has finally kicked in and life is a lot better for all of us. But living here with little for a lot of years gave me a real chance to see what it is like to live like the poor people of the world live. It made me appreciate even the smallest extras and a greater appreciation for a loving and understanding wife and for the better life we live now.

Was moving here like that a stupid thing to do back then? Well, with only $700us dollars in my pocket on arrival---yes It was probably a crazy and idiotic thing to have done. But tell ya the truth; if I could change anything about it, the only thing I'd change would be that I would have done it several years sooner than I did.

I think that most or any homeless or destitute Americans you see on the streets maybe wanted back home and living on the streets keeps them free. That's just a guess because the US govt through the embassy in Manila can give a repatriation loan to get a person back home in an emergency.
Although I feel kinda bad when I see my fellow countrymen or those from other countries living on the street; I figure there is probably a good reason they are there...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Retire possibilities but not taken*



c_acton98 said:


> Mcallyboy good points indeed, there are some places like Singapore does not have retirement period. In the Airport one time I spoke with an older gentleman who was 68 years old he was employed with the guest relations department he actually pushed the handicapped folks from gate to gate. We in the US have a dream but most are never realized as you said cradle to grave. That's just to make ends meet. I have many friends who are still working have taken a second mortgage on their house, their spouse works as well. Its a shame people go to the US to live the American Dream and find out its a nightmare


Me and two of my fellow buddy sailors retired, my best friend (kano) didn't work again, I was jealous because I elected to work another 7 years and we talked on the internet he's sitting at home or fishing, dang it... , I got tired of it and quit on a very beautiful sunny day, I walked right out and it felt soooo good, was in the Philippines one month later.

The other buddy (Philippino) went to FL bought a brand new home for $250,000 his wife is a nurse still has to work and he's working for a military contractor, ordering parts. I thought the reason why he didn't retire in the Philippines was that his wife didn't want it... turns out it was him, he can't sell his home and he can't afford to upgrade and make his home better, it looks more like an apartment. :frusty:

Two other guys I worked with, including my Senior Chief (Philippine citizen) retired here. :couch2:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> And to think 30 years ago I didn't realize the genius move I was making marrying my wife to enable me to retire in the Philippines.
> 
> Thanks honey-ko!!


I ran into a fellow American, a young man at McDonald's he married a girl here, she has money, so his vacation trip ended up marriage a baby on the way and a lady/family that can afford to take care of him.


----------



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

It's just sad to see a tragic twist of fate for those foreigners.. I can't even begin to imagine that happening to me and my fiance.. it's just sad and horrible. I was not born rich but I have never lived like that and seeing situations like that inspired me to do better.. Those expats said that there were offers to help them from their government but they seemed to have reasons for staying.. made me think how miserable they had been in their country, to opt for a life like that here than going back..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Working weekends and holidays*



weddedbliss said:


> It's just sad to see a tragic twist of fate for those foreigners.. I can't even begin to imagine that happening to me and my fiance.. it's just sad and horrible. I was not born rich but I have never lived like that and seeing situations like that inspired me to do better.. Those expats said that there were offers to help them from their government but they seemed to have reasons for staying.. made me think how miserable they had been in their country, to opt for a life like that here than going back..


In a nutshell the Philippina is a good-natured, hearty exotic and fulfilling kind of woman that's not so fussy and can take a guy that's a little rough on the edges but generous. Many of these expats on the street are eventually taken off the street by someone who cares, usually a lady, I'm sure others are deported.

Working all the time for most Americans is a reality and this includes holidays, not like here where most business will close down and let their employee's travel to provinces to spend time with family, some are gone for weeks only to return back to work, in the US you'd be fired. 

Pension allows some to either take it and go back to work again or try to enjoy whats left of your life....I feel I'm not alone in this thinking, it takes a real leap of faith to leave your homeland just so you can live happy, pension does help, main reason I'm here is that my wife kept coming to the Philippines she was not happy and bored in the US she had nobody to talk to, everyone closes their doors, I don't want move to Las Vegas, CA, NY, who wants to live in those states? I was stationed in CA and I wouldn't want to go back there again, most Pnoys will not live in the bread basket states.


----------

